# Can i feed a baby cornflakes



## Beeparoo (Sep 25, 2017)

So this is quite urgent as i have nothing else i think i could feed this pigeon atm. I have raised 3 other pigeons in the past couple of months but i had complan when i got the first one which i have now run out of. I also had egg food which is now gone and as i cant drive and live with my parents i cant go out and get any yet. In the meantime can i just wet cornflakes or anythig else? I have two cats and an old dog i think i may have heard of people using puppy biscuits would any of their food do?


----------



## Beeparoo (Sep 25, 2017)

Also, i do live on a chicken farm. Idk what theyre food is made of but i could go get a handful of that if uts safe for him?


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Chicken food would be more appropriate than corn flakes. Do you have frozen peas or corn? That would be ideal. Even grains or seeds would work, like rice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You haven't said how old the baby is.
Also, you don't want to feed chicken food if it is medicated.
Can you post a picture of the baby?


----------

